# Steinig, bergab, wie fahren



## enquire (29. August 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Ich war neulich auf dem Viktoriatrail im Taunus unterwegs (vom Altkönig runter). (Ganz zu schweigen vom ersten Teilstück ganz oben, dass für mich ohne Knie/Ellebogenschutz im Moment mit meinem Können nicht fahrbahr ist) ging es auch danach einfach nur steil bergab und überall liegen Steine. Da ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung habe bin ich viel gefühlt zu langsam und ängstlich gefahren, hatte dadurch keine Kontrolle. Es war ein Einziges "Hit or Miss".

Wie fahre ich eine solche Stelle? Wohin sollte ich in dieser Situation das Gewicht verlagern. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass eine etwas weiter hinter liegende Position besser ist, weil ich mit zu viel Gewichtsverteilung vorne einfach nur die übereinanderliegenden Steine hin und herschiebe und das VR zum ausbrechen neigt. Zu weit hinten birgt jedoch die Gefahr gar keine Kontrolle mehr zu haben.... wisst ihr was ich meine?

Generell habe ich öfter im Trail das Problem, dass ich nicht sicher bin, ob ich eher nach vorne oder eher nach hinten gehen sollte. In letzter Zeit neige ich dazu, ess einfach "geschehen zu lassen" also zu schauen was das Rad macht und entsprechend die Position einzunehmen. Das klappt z.B. ganz gut wenn es plötzlich schnell runter geht, dann zieht es an den Armen und ich falle hinter den Sattel. ich hätte aber gerne wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt, wann es Sinn macht, überhaupt mal "nach vorne" zu gehen.

Sich anschließend noch die Technik-Frage. Bei mir am Spectral 5.0 EX ist hinten der Maxxis Minion SS (2.3) verbaut. Bei Nässe habe ich auf Wurzeln hinten relativ wenig Grip (logisch irgendwie). Was wäre eine anfängerfreundliche Wahl für hinten, die etwas mehr Sicherheit bietet? Vorne ist glaube ich der High Roller 2 drauf. Würde der hinten gehen, wie viel Rollwiederstand verliere ich dadurch im Uphill?


----------



## roliK (29. August 2017)

Gewicht immer zentral über dem Tretlager. Wenn das Vorderrad Grip verliert und vorne mehr Bremsgrip notwendig ist, Gewicht leicht nach vorn verlagern ("Druck auf den Lenker"). Arme nicht ausstrecken, sondern die Ellbogen abwinkeln und das Rad unter dir arbeiten lassen ("Attack Position"). Ich würd mich da an deiner Stelle erst einmal an einer steilen Stelle mit glattem Untergrund herantasten, dann merkst du eh, wie das Rad reagiert und welche Position sich am sichersten anfühlt. 

Tipp: Das Buch "Mastering Mountainbike Skills" von Lee McCormack anschauen, da ist das alles sehr anschaulich beschrieben. Oder einen Fahrtechnikkurs besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (29. August 2017)

was von den finale-guides nachhaltig hängen blieb: »don't choose any strange lines. just go straight ahead!« – und es stimmt: luft holen, blick nach vorne und laufen lassen. damit geht schomma einiges.  und nicht verkopfen. 

reifen passen.


----------



## Julian_A (30. August 2017)

Hallo, 

also wenns steil bergab geht, Gewicht nach hinten verlagern, sprich hinter den Sattel. Was auch oft vergessen wird, ist dass ca. 60% der Bremskraft mit der Vorderbremse getätigt wird. Also keine Scheu vorne zu bremsen, man macht nicht gleich einen Abgang über den Lenker   auch wichtig ist, dosiert zu bremsen. Wenn die Räder einmal blockieren und rutschen, vorallem auf losem Untergrund, hast du verloren.
Hoff das hilft mal weiter


----------



## scratch_a (30. August 2017)

60% Vorderbremse ist vielleicht bei leichten Gefälle 
Wenn es richtig steil wird, übernimmt die vordere weit mehr.


----------



## Julian_A (30. August 2017)

auf jeden fall  ich wollte damit sagen dass viele Angst vor nem Abstieg übern Lenker haben wenn sie vorne bremsen, und darum nur die Hinterbremse verwenden hauptsächlich


----------



## frogmatic (30. August 2017)

Julian_A schrieb:


> also wenns steil bergab geht, Gewicht nach hinten verlagern, sprich hinter den Sattel.


Ein zweischneidiger Rat - wenn am Vorderrad zuwenig Geichtsanteil verbleibt ist der Grip zum lenken und bremsen weg...

Da deckt sich roliKs These doch eher mit meiner Er*fahr*ung.

Über die Steine das Rad möglichst locker rollen lassen.


----------



## paddl (20. September 2017)

Ich würde dir wenn du fehlerverzeihendere Reifen suchst den Maxxis HighRoller für hinten empfehlen und vorne den Minion DHF raufpacken. Habe ich mein meinem Spectral so gemacht


----------



## frogmatic (20. September 2017)

enquire schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung habe (...)


Was hilft ist mit fähigen Leuten fahren - Tips aus dem Forum sind nicht schlecht aber verhältnismäßig abstrakt.

Allein wenn du hinter jemandem her fährst, der weiß was er tut, kannst du schon eine Menge an seiner Linie und Körperbewegung ablesen.
Das muss gar nicht bewusst sein. Es muss natürlich abgesprochen sein, dass die Person dich nicht einfach über Stellen zieht die dich überfordern.

Und gezielt mal knifflige Stellen besprechen, vormachen und ausprobieren.


----------



## noocelo (20. September 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Was hilft ist mit fähigen Leuten fahren


----------



## frogmatic (20. September 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pararar (21. September 2017)

Hey, ich fahre ebenfalls im Taunus. Bin vor kurzem vom Hardtail auf das Spectral umgestiegen und würde mich eher als Anfänger bezeichnen. Wenn du willst, können wir mal gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. September 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ein zweischneidiger Rat - wenn am Vorderrad zuwenig Geichtsanteil verbleibt ist der Grip zum lenken und bremsen weg...
> 
> Da deckt sich roliKs These doch eher mit meiner Er*fahr*ung.
> 
> Über die Steine das Rad möglichst locker rollen lassen.



Ja, auf jeden Fall so zentral wie möglich "im" Rad zu bleiben, um genug Grip am VR aufzubauen!
Mach das mal auf nem Schotterweg. Geh hintern Sattel und zieh die VR-Bremse. Da is nix mit Grip, da blockierst und rutschst Du sofort, was ja eigentlich verhindert werden soll.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. September 2017)

Julian_A schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenns steil bergab geht, Gewicht nach hinten verlagern, sprich hinter den Sattel. Was auch oft vergessen wird, ist dass ca. 60% der Bremskraft mit der Vorderbremse getätigt wird. Also keine Scheu vorne zu bremsen, man macht nicht gleich einen Abgang über den Lenker   auch wichtig ist, dosiert zu bremsen. Wenn die Räder einmal blockieren und rutschen, vorallem auf losem Untergrund, hast du verloren.
> Hoff das hilft mal weiter



Eigentlich bekommt man beim Bremsen rutschende Reifen sehr leicht wieder in den Griff.



scratch_a schrieb:


> 60% Vorderbremse ist vielleicht bei leichten Gefälle
> Wenn es richtig steil wird, übernimmt die vordere weit mehr.



Sogar bei richtig guten Fahrern übernimmt die vordere Bremse nichtmal ganz 70%.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. September 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Sogar bei richtig guten Fahrern übernimmt die vordere Bremse nichtmal ganz 70%.


Erklärst du bitte, wie du zu dieser aussage kommst? Die dynamische bremskraftverteilung bewirkt (bei konstantem schwerpunkt) eine stark unterschiedliche bremsfähigkeit der beiden bremsen. Im gefälle wird das noch dramatischer. Nicht grundlos schruppt das hinterrad gern beim bremsen in gefällebereichen.


----------



## scratch_a (24. September 2017)

Also du behauptest, dass bei steilen Gelände die VR-Bremse nicht mal 70% der kompletten Bremsleistung übernimmt?

Ehrlich lese ich das jetzt zum ersten Mal und bei jedem Fahrtechniktraining wird einem das anders gesagt.
"Geübte Fahrradfahrer benutzen zu 95% die Vorderradbremse."  von https://wikipedalia.com/index.php/Bremsen_und_Kurvenfahren

Meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach übernimmt die VR-Bremse schon einen deutlich höheren Anteil als die hintere. Für deine These habe ich bisher noch keinerlei Argumente gelesen/gefunden?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. September 2017)

Da ein guter Bekannter Mechaniker bei einem international agierenden Profiteam ist, das diese Daten per Telemetrie erhoben hat, bin ich mir sicher dass diese Aussage wahr ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. September 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Da ein guter Bekannter Mechaniker bei einem international agierenden Profiteam ist, das diese Daten per Telemetrie erhoben hat, bin ich mir sicher dass diese Aussage wahr ist...


Dann hieße das ja, dass die guten radfahrer noch keine guten bremser sind?


----------



## scratch_a (24. September 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern die Daten von Profisportlern auf Hobbybikern übertragen werden können. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Profis mehr mit der HR-Bremse "arbeiten" und mehr durch die Kurve driften. Profisportler fahren auch seltener im steilen Gelände langsam (sind ja meist auf Rennstrecken unterwegs). Aber als Hobbybiker oder "Stolperbiker", die bewusst langsam und kontrolliert steile Passagen fahren, kann ich mir das absolut nicht vorstellen, weil die Physik einfach auch was anderes sagt. Spätestens wenn das HR in der Luft ist, übernimmt es 0% .


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. September 2017)

Aber wieviel der maximal möglichen Bremsleistung ist dann noch zu erzielen?


----------



## scratch_a (24. September 2017)

Hast du dir mal den Link von mir durchgelesen? Da steht, dass die max. Bremsleistung erreicht wird, wenn das HR gerade so noch nicht abhebt und die VR-Bremse dann 100% übernimmt.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. September 2017)

Stimmt vielleicht in der Theorie, aber nicht in der Praxis, wo nicht immer unendlich viel Grip vorhanden ist. Wenn dir die hintere Bremse bei einer steilen Abfahrt mal den Dienst quitieren sollte, wirst du lernen zu schätzen was du an ihr hast...


----------



## tombrider (24. September 2017)

Ich kenne den Altkönig, gut, bin diese Stelle oft gefahren. Ja, richtig, ist tricky. Frag doch hier mal bei den "Eisbären", ob Du bei ihnen mitfahren kannst. Die Jungs sind alle gut drauf und können Dir da sicherlich helfen. 
Auf den runden Steinen und den teilweise glatten Wurzeln auf diesem Trail bringt Dir mehr Profil am Hinterreifen nur bedingt etwas. Eine griffigere Gummimischung (z.B. Maxxterra, Trailstar/Soft usw.) wäre tatsächlich erheblich besser, ist allerdings bergauf und in der Ebene mörderisch anstrengend. Du hast klar erkannt: Wenn Du zuviel Gewicht nach hinten verlagerst, wird das Vorderrad zu leicht und verliert irgendwann den Grip. Rutscht dann an den Flanken der Steine bzw. den Wurzeln ab. Hat man viel Last auf dem Vorderrad, will es nicht mehr so leicht lenken. Zu viel Druck auf dem Lenker, oder noch schlimmer die Arme am Lenker vor Schreck starr und unflexibel zu halten, ist schlecht: Das Rad sucht sich nicht mehr von selbst das Gleichgewicht. Man fängt infolgedessen an, größere Schlangenlinien zu fahren, was auf diesem Weg kaum möglich ist. Die Finger sollten schon so fest um den Lenker gehen, dass er Dir nicht plötzlich aus der Hand gleiten kann. Ansonsten sollte man aber in der "zentralen Position" voll auf den Pedalen stehen und nur wenig Last auf den Armen haben, weder stark ziehen noch stark drücken. Die Arme sollten recht locker und entspannt sein, auch die Finger sollten sich nicht am Lenker festkrallen. Ich weiss, das ist alles leichter gesagt als getan. Viel Übung bringt irgendwann die notwendige Entspannung und Gelassenheit.


----------



## tombrider (24. September 2017)

Wenn der Grip nicht ausreicht, und das Vorderrad rutscht, muss man mehr Gewicht auf das Vorderrad bringen. Anfänger gehen panisch nach Hinten, der Profi verlagert das Gewicht nach vorne. Die optimale Bremsleistung ist erreicht, wenn das Vorderrad gerade so nicht mehr rutscht und das Hinterrad gerade so abhebt. Dieser Punkt ist je nach Untergrund, Gefälle, Gummimischung, Profil usw. immer anders: Auf Asphalt kann/muss man für den allerkürzesten Bremsweg viel Gewicht nach hinten bringen, auf Schnee viel Gewicht nach vorne. Auf verblockten bzw. wurzeligen Wegen geht das so logischerweise nicht, da muss man zwangsläufig mehr Gewicht aufs Hinterrad verlagern, um das Vorderrad zu entlasten oder ggf. sogar anzuheben. Da spielt die Hinterradbremse ausnahmsweise mal eine größere Rolle. Auch hier macht Übung den Meister und jeder sollte sich die Zeit nehmen, das sowohl auf Asphalt als auch z.B. auf nassem rotem Radwegpflaster intensiv zu üben.


----------



## noocelo (24. September 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> der Profi verlagert das Gewicht nach vorne.


das stimmt so nicht. ich mach' das auch.


----------



## scratch_a (24. September 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Stimmt vielleicht in der Theorie, aber nicht in der Praxis, wo nicht immer unendlich viel Grip vorhanden ist. Wenn dir die hintere Bremse bei einer steilen Abfahrt mal den Dienst quitieren sollte, wirst du lernen zu schätzen was du an ihr hast...



Unendlich viel Grip ist nie vorhanden, deswegen stimmt meines Erachtens auch die Aussage in der Praxis.

Umso rutschiger es wird, desto schwieriger und gefährlicher wird es aber, mit der VR-Bremse zu bremsen. Die hintere hat zwar auch nicht mehr Bremskraft, aber ein rutschendes HR ist einfacher zu beherrschen. 
Wie auch immer, sämtliche Aussagen von Fahrtechniklehrern/Büchern, die Physik und meine eigene Erfahrung bestätigen meine Ansicht, zumindest für meine Fahrweise. Wenn es bei Profis und bei dir anders sein sollte, ok. Aber mich überzeugst du nur mit dem Argument der Daten per Telemetrie von deinem Bekannten Mechaniker nicht (wo es dazu noch keinerlei zusätzlichen Infos wie allgemeine Gültigkeit, Streckenbeschaffenheit, Fahrerprofil, usw. gibt)


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. September 2017)

Wie ist eigentlich der Verschleiß deiner Bremsbeläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (24. September 2017)

Da ich die letzten zwei Jahre wegen Hausumbau relativ wenig gefahren bin (nur ca. 1500km und 30.000 Tiefenmeter/Jahr, kaum Bikepark, keine Alpen), musste ich auch selten die Bremsbeläge tauschen. Ich kann dir wirklich nicht sagen, welche Beläge ich wann getauscht habe. Ich hoffe, dass es ab jetzt wieder besser wird und ich somit einen höheren Verschleiß habe


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. September 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Stimmt vielleicht in der Theorie, aber nicht in der Praxis, wo nicht immer unendlich viel Grip vorhanden ist. Wenn dir die hintere Bremse bei einer steilen Abfahrt mal den Dienst quitieren sollte, wirst du lernen zu schätzen was du an ihr hast...


Es geht in dieser diskussion *nur um den grip*.
Der bestimmt die *maximal mögliche* brems*kraft.* Wenn wir geröll und alle zusätzlichen einflüsse weglassen, dann geht der grip mit der normalkraft, also der kraft senkrecht zur fahrfläche. D.h. FN ∝ cosα, wobei α der gefällewinkel zur ebene ist. Das ist im bereich der gefahrenen gefälle noch gnädig. Die maximale steilheit von S3 von > 70% hat einen winkel von ~35°. Damit ist die normalkraft auf 82% des wertes in der ebene gesunken. Bei geringeren gefällen ist dieser wert größer. Man kann also noch ganz ordentlich bremsen. Die tücken liegen also woanders.

(Randbemerkung, da auch hier schon verwechselt:brems*leistung* ist etwas anderes als brems*kraft*.)


----------



## sparkfan (24. September 2017)

Rein interessehalber, damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann, was aktuell Stand der (Mess-)Technik im MTB-Bereich ist. Was hat die Telemetrie überhaupt gemessen? Bremsdauer? Kraft am Hebel? Druck in der Bremsleitung? Temperatur der Bremsbeläge/-Scheibe?


----------



## noocelo (24. September 2017)

42


----------



## everywhere.local (25. September 2017)

Ihr macht euch wieder was vor, herrlich


----------



## zweiheimischer (25. September 2017)

lustige diskussion.
ich muss da immer an einen hervorragend guten biker aus polen denken, der auf meine frage, warum er (trotz schlechterem bike und reifen) nicht rutscht, antwortete: "weiß nicht?"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. September 2017)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> lustige diskussion.
> ich muss da immer an einen hervorragend guten biker aus polen denken, der auf meine frage, warum er (trotz schlechterem bike und reifen) nicht rutscht, antwortete: "weiß nicht?"


Und was ist bedeutung von dies?


----------



## MrMapei (25. September 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und was ist bedeutung von dies?


wer kann, der kann


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. September 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> wer kann, der kann


Also lautet die utimative antwort an den TE: "*Mach wie pole weiß nicht!*"
Das könnte eine standartantwort werden, wann immer ein problem auftaucht. Ich glaub, ich lass mir das mal schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. September 2017)

Hat nicht schon Morpheus zu Neo gesagt: Nicht denken, machen?


----------



## noocelo (25. September 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das könnte eine standartantwort werden,


nein. denn man muss können können.


----------



## frogmatic (25. September 2017)

pararar schrieb:


> Hey, ich fahre ebenfalls im Taunus. Bin vor kurzem vom Hardtail auf das Spectral umgestiegen und würde mich eher als Anfänger bezeichnen. Wenn du willst, können wir mal gemeinsam fahren.


In den Taunus habe ich es auch nicht weit, bei rechtzeitiger Planung könnte ich mich mal zu einer Tüftel-Tour anschließen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. September 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> nein. denn man muss können können.


Das ist es ja. Pole weiß-nicht kann! Hat @zweiheimischer gesagt! Hervorragend guter biker!


----------



## MrMapei (25. September 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> In den Taunus habe ich es auch nicht weit, bei rechtzeitiger Planung könnte ich mich mal zu einer Tüftel-Tour anschließen.


Und wie sieht es mit dem Spessart aus?


----------



## frogmatic (25. September 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit dem Spessart aus?


In den Spessart habe ich es auch nicht sooo weit, aber was soll ich da?

Und warum fragst du danach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (26. September 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> In den Spessart habe ich es auch nicht sooo weit, aber was soll ich da?
> 
> Und warum fragst du danach?


Da könntest du auch steinige Touren fahren, wie z.B. mit uns letztes Wochenende


----------



## tombrider (26. September 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> nein. denn man muss können können.



Richtig. Darum ist Geld für ein paar Fahrtechnik-Kurse oft besser investiert als ins Bike. Ich bin Altkönig/Viktoriatrail und alle anderen im Taunus auf meinem Starrbike mit meinen Hookworm-Slicks gefahren. Nicht so schnell wie meine Mitfahrer der "Eisbären", klar, aber immerhin. Fahrtechnik ist wichtiger als Fahrradtechnik. Dennoch ist dort gerade für Anfänger eine griffige Gummimischung am Vorderrad sinnvoll. Ob man sich Maxxterra oder Trailstar/Soft am Hinterrad antun will, ist ein Kompromiss. Muss man schon Schmackes in den Beinen haben.


----------



## noocelo (26. September 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik ist wichtiger als Fahrradtechnik.





tombrider schrieb:


> Muss man schon Schmackes in den Beinen haben.


darf ich dich in den iieh-bike-threads zitieren?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. September 2017)

Also dieses "weitestgehend nach vorne verlagern", so daß das Hinterrad halt noch nicht abhebt, das passiert doch schon zumeist bereits instinktiv. Mit dem eigenen Gewicht bei der Abfahrt zu spielen und es gezielt einzusetzen ist doch Usus, oder? Wenn es hinten abhebt schnell mehr Gewicht nach hinten, danach sofort wieder langsam das Gewicht nach vorne bringen, bis es passt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. September 2017)

Es wurde ja schon einiges Richtiges genannt:
- Fahrtechnikkurse (regelmäßig, am besten min. 1x jährlich)
- mit technisch sicheren Mitfahrern fahren (Linienwahl, Position im Bike, ggf. Tipps für bessere Abstimmung der Federelemente holen)
- Reifen mit sehr guter Bremstraktion (vorne und hinten), z.B. Minion DHR 2 oder ähnliches Profil
- und natürlich fahren, fahren, fahren bzw. üben und dadurch sukzessive Selbstvertrauen und Entschlossenheit gewinnen!


----------



## Votec Tox (26. September 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Stimmt vielleicht in der Theorie, aber nicht in der Praxis, wo nicht immer unendlich viel Grip vorhanden ist. Wenn dir die hintere Bremse bei einer steilen Abfahrt mal den Dienst quitieren sollte, wirst du lernen zu schätzen was du an ihr hast...


Natürlich, denn das nahezu oder ganz blockierte Hinterrad verzahnt sich im Untergrund und schiebt Dank des profilierten Reifens einen schönen "Dreckkeil" vor sich her, das bremst auch und ich meine jetzt nicht mal Shreddern sondern kontrollierte, langsame Fahrt, die hier angesprochen wurde. Fahrt mal mit einem Geländewagen mit und ohne ABS einen Steilhang runter, da lernt man blockierte (Hinter-)räder einzuschätzen (mit ABS muß ein guter Auslauf vorhanden sein, sonst...).
(Natürlich übernimmt die VR-Bremse beim MtB im Steilhang die meiste "Bremsarbeit".)


----------



## tombrider (26. September 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> darf ich dich in den iieh-bike-threads zitieren?


Ich persönlich sehe die E-Bikes gar nicht so negativ. Ich bin in meiner Frankfurter Zeit immer mit dem Rad in den Taunus gefahren. Teilweise 3x die Woche, nach der Arbeit bzw. an den Wochenenden. Sind halt 2x20 bis 25 km auf Asphalt, ca. 300 Höhenmeter, bevor das richtige Mountainbiken überhaupt losgeht. Wenn man dann noch 2-4 Stunden Spaß auf dem Trail hat, waren es immer so 70-110 km mit weit über 1000 Höhenmetern. Fand ich sogar auf den Slicks teilweise recht anstrengend. Wenn man dann noch einen griffigeren Reifen hinten fahren will, wird das alles irgendwann semi-spaßig. Bevor man das Bike ins Auto packt, ist ein E-Bike allemal umweltfreundlicher. Wenn man eine Trail-Runde über Altkönig, Feldberg usw. fährt, dann kommen ziemlich viele Höhenmeter zusammen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. September 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> darf ich dich in den iieh-bike-threads zitieren?


Seit wann fragen bots denn so höflich?


----------



## frogmatic (26. September 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Seit wann fragen bots denn so höflich?


Daran kann man sie von den Foren-Trollen unterscheiden


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. September 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Natürlich, denn das nahezu oder ganz blockierte Hinterrad verzahnt sich im Untergrund und schiebt Dank des profilierten Reifens einen schönen "Dreckkeil" vor sich her, das bremst auch und ich meine jetzt nicht mal Shreddern sondern kontrollierte, langsame Fahrt, die hier angesprochen wurde. ...


Das ist sachlich richtig. Nur sehen dann der hang, die kehre nach 100 solchen fahrern deutlich anders aus als zuvor. Das sind dann die stellen, an denen mountainbiker wirklich etwas kaputt fahren. Mir sind da gerade einige aktuelle beispiele vor die räder gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (26. September 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Seit wann fragen bots denn so höflich?


----------



## frogmatic (26. September 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Natürlich, denn das nahezu oder ganz blockierte Hinterrad verzahnt sich im Untergrund und schiebt Dank des profilierten Reifens einen schönen *"Dreckkeil"* vor sich her, das bremst auch und ich meine jetzt nicht mal *Shreddern* sondern *kontrollierte, langsame Fahrt*, die hier angesprochen wurde. Fahrt mal mit einem Geländewagen mit und ohne ABS einen Steilhang runter, da lernt man blockierte (Hinter-)räder einzuschätzen (mit ABS muß ein guter Auslauf vorhanden sein, sonst...).
> (Natürlich übernimmt die VR-Bremse beim MtB im Steilhang die meiste "Bremsarbeit".)


Mit Verlaub, ich sehe einen Widerspruch innerhalb deines Beitrags.
Abgesehen davon, dass man so nicht mit seinen (Home-)Trails umgeht.


----------



## scylla (26. September 2017)

Es gibt tatsächlich Gelände, wo es nicht vermeidbar ist, diesen Schotterkeil vor sich her zu schieben, ganz einfach weil das Vorderrad, egal wie stark man es belastet, auch schon zu stark am Rutschen/Blockieren ist. In der Situation bremst man halt vorne so viel wie gerade noch möglich ist um die Fuhre noch lenk- und kontrollierbar zu halten und den Rest der darüber nicht mehr machbar ist muss wohl oder übel das Hinterrad übernehmen.
Dazu muss es aber schon extrem steil und extrem geröllig sein, da reden wir dann schon von Neigung und Untergrund her von mindestens S3 oder höher auf der STS. Mir sind solche Fälle, wo es wirklich nicht anders geht, nur im Hochgebirge bekannt, wenn man mal von ein paar Minen-/Kieswerk- oder sonstigen Abraumhalden absieht. Im Hochgebirge muss man halt selber abschätzen, wie kritisch das ist, was man da tut, in Hinblick auf Selbst- und Naturschutz. Auf den Halden gibt es eher keine Wege, also stellt sich da die Frage irgendwie gar nicht. Auf eigentlich allen mir bekannten Wegen im Mittelgebirge, die ein normaler Mountainbiker befährt, kommt man auch ohne einen "Dreckkeil" unter dem blockierten Hinterrad runter, korrekte Bremstechnik und Gewichtsverlagerung vorausgesetzt.
Ausnahme natürlich Schnee, extremer Matsch, Sand, oder anderer sehr weicher Untergrund, da gelten eh andere Regeln.
Ich sag damit jetzt nicht, dass hier alles Heilige sind und nicht mal ein Hinterrad blockiert und eine Spur gräbt. Passiert mir auch. Aber zu 99% ist das nicht nötig und eigentlich ein Fahrfehler.

Ein Totalausfall der Hinterradbremse ist nochmal ein ganz anderer Fall, und ich finde es etwas schwierig den direkt mit dem Extremfall Hinterrad blockieren und "Dreckkeil" in Verbindung zu setzen.
Normalerweise bremst man (wenn man möglichst langsam und kontrolliert irgendwo runter fahren will) hinten nicht auf block sondern nur soweit, dass das Rad gerade noch rollt. Damit ist die Verzögerung im Normalfall am besten und man hinterlässt keine Spuren oder hat mit einem ausbrechenden Rad zu kämpfen. Außerdem kann man mit gebremstem Hinterrad zentraler im Rad bleiben. Wenn die Hinterradbremse ganz fehlt, muss unweigerlich noch mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad, die Traktion des Hinterrades fehlt fast ganz, und die Vorderradbremse muss alles alleine halten. Daher kommen Vorderreifen und Vorderradbremse (und auch der Fahrer) einfach viel schneller an die Grenze.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. September 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Gelände, wo es nicht vermeidbar ist, diesen Schotterkeil vor sich her zu schieben, ganz einfach weil das Vorderrad, egal wie stark man es belastet, auch schon zu stark am Rutschen/Blockieren ist. In der Situation bremst man halt vorne so viel wie gerade noch möglich ist um die Fuhre noch lenk- und kontrollierbar zu halten und den Rest der darüber nicht mehr machbar ist muss wohl oder übel das Hinterrad übernehmen.
> Dazu muss es aber schon extrem steil und extrem geröllig sein, da reden wir dann schon von Neigung und Untergrund her von mindestens S3 oder höher auf der STS. Mir sind solche Fälle, wo es wirklich nicht anders geht, nur im Hochgebirge bekannt, wenn man mal von ein paar Minen-/Kieswerk- oder sonstigen Abraumhalden absieht. Im Hochgebirge muss man halt selber abschätzen, wie kritisch das ist, was man da tut, in Hinblick auf Selbst- und Naturschutz. Auf den Halden gibt es eher keine Wege, also stellt sich da die Frage irgendwie gar nicht. Auf eigentlich allen mir bekannten Wegen im Mittelgebirge, die ein normaler Mountainbiker befährt, kommt man auch ohne einen "Dreckkeil" unter dem blockierten Hinterrad runter, korrekte Bremstechnik und Gewichtsverlagerung vorausgesetzt.
> Ausnahme natürlich Schnee, extremer Matsch, Sand, oder anderer sehr weicher Untergrund, da gelten eh andere Regeln.
> Ich sag damit jetzt nicht, dass hier alles Heilige sind und nicht mal ein Hinterrad blockiert und eine Spur gräbt. Passiert mir auch. Aber zu 99% ist das nicht nötig und eigentlich ein Fahrfehler.
> ...



Super, dann muss ich dazu eh nichts mehr sagen...


----------



## everywhere.local (26. September 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Gelände, wo es nicht vermeidbar ist, diesen Schotterkeil vor sich her zu schieben, ganz einfach weil das Vorderrad, egal wie stark man es belastet, auch schon zu stark am Rutschen/Blockieren ist. In der Situation bremst man halt vorne so viel wie gerade noch möglich ist um die Fuhre noch lenk- und kontrollierbar zu halten und den Rest der darüber nicht mehr machbar ist muss wohl oder übel das Hinterrad übernehmen.
> Dazu muss es aber schon extrem steil und extrem geröllig sein, da reden wir dann schon von Neigung und Untergrund her von mindestens S3 oder höher auf der STS. Mir sind solche Fälle, wo es wirklich nicht anders geht, nur im Hochgebirge bekannt, wenn man mal von ein paar Minen-/Kieswerk- oder sonstigen Abraumhalden absieht. Im Hochgebirge muss man halt selber abschätzen, wie kritisch das ist, was man da tut, in Hinblick auf Selbst- und Naturschutz. Auf den Halden gibt es eher keine Wege, also stellt sich da die Frage irgendwie gar nicht. Auf eigentlich allen mir bekannten Wegen im Mittelgebirge, die ein normaler Mountainbiker befährt, kommt man auch ohne einen "Dreckkeil" unter dem blockierten Hinterrad runter, korrekte Bremstechnik und Gewichtsverlagerung vorausgesetzt.
> Ausnahme natürlich Schnee, extremer Matsch, Sand, oder anderer sehr weicher Untergrund, da gelten eh andere Regeln.
> Ich sag damit jetzt nicht, dass hier alles Heilige sind und nicht mal ein Hinterrad blockiert und eine Spur gräbt. Passiert mir auch. Aber zu 99% ist das nicht nötig und eigentlich ein Fahrfehler.
> ...


Exbärdin: beschde


----------



## Votec Tox (26. September 2017)

Absolut korrekt was Scylla schrieb, ich habe mich wohl auch nicht gut ausgedrückt.
Mir gings nicht ums Spitzkehrenshreddern oder um ausgefahrene Hometrails zu zerstören sondern um wirklich steile Abfahrten, wie steile Rinnen oder was auch immer. Und das gibt es auch bei uns, gespickt mit Laub und zur Zeit diesen "Kugellagertannenzäpfle" ist es ein Spiel zwischen Kontrolle bewahren, abgeben und wieder bekommen - bei langsamer Fahrt wohlgemerkt, so langsam wie möglich.
Und so ein "Dreckkeil" kann auch nur 2-3 cm groß sein, wenn ihr nach einer Steilabfahrt kontrolliert anhaltet und unter/vor das HR schaut, wird dort so ein Keil sein, denn ein verzögertes Rad, nicht mal blockiert, erzeugt ihn auch. Ein verzögertes Rad ist je nach Belastung, Verblocktheit, Wurzeln usw. immer auch mal ganz kurz blockiert, wenn auch nur "sanft" und kaum spürbar.


----------

